# best commercial offset smokers



## hafiz32 (Nov 4, 2016)

hello , how you all doing ? , hopefully OK 

i was wondering if you guys would give me some advice on offset smokers , I`m currently thinking of opening up a BBQ joint , and i would like to know what brand of commercial offset smokers would you recommend  ?

i did some research , and I kind of liked the Lang smokers , so do you think the  Lang smokers is good ? , or would you recommend something else ?

and thank you guys very much


----------



## danbono (Nov 4, 2016)

Check out Shirley Fab..But there is a looong wait time.


----------



## seenred (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello hafiz32,

Those Langs are pretty well respected in the offset BBQ world.  I don't know of any Lang owners who aren't happy with their purchase.  And I agree with Dan, another very well made high end offset pitmaker is Shirley Fabrication...but like Dan said, I think the lead time for a new Shirley is at least a year right now.

Other highly regarded offset pitmakers to research:  Klose, Horizon, Bellfab, Yoder...just to name a few, but there are certainly others out there.

Red


----------



## hafiz32 (Nov 4, 2016)

thanks guys , appreciate it , i will look into the other options you give me .


----------



## 3montes (Nov 4, 2016)

There are a good amount of excellent fabricators out there who build smokers. I bought my first trailer rig from a fabricator on the Smoke Ring. It's a thing of beauty both to look at and smoke with. I bought another trailer rig from Arizona Outfitters BBQ. Also a very nice rig but I wouldn't say I prefer it over my original.

Another one I looked very strongly at is from Lone Starz Grills. He looks like a excellent fabricator and has some features I really liked and he will do anything custom.


----------



## sputnik15 (Nov 4, 2016)

If you're 'thinking' of opening a bbq joint...then you have plenty of time to take some road trips and check out the various pit makers out there. I'm not gunna bash any of the builders,....but I found some to be built better than others. In the end, it most likely will boil down to what you are willing to spend and the quality of the build you are willing to settle for. Every pit owner thinks that the pit that they have and like, is the right pit for everyone else. NOT! It's a preference thing. Do your homework. If you are wanting top notch build quality......look at Gator Pits, Klose, Shirley Fabrication, Pitmaker, and Lone Star Grillz. But be prepared to pay top dollar for a Klose or Gator. ....but Shirley Fab and Lone Star are very reasonably priced. If you look at any of these pits and then go look at a Custom Pits and Fabrication or a Lang.....you will immediately notice the difference in quality. Don't get it twisted....Lang IS a good cooker.....it's just not on the same level quality-wise as a Gator, Klose, or Shirley.....but it will still turn out a good product. Good luck!


----------



## hafiz32 (Nov 6, 2016)

thanks for all the help guys


----------



## glocksrock (Nov 8, 2016)

Also check out Cauble Custom Fabricators out of NC, he's also a member on the board and he makes some really nice stuff that is very reasonably priced. He's also got a facebook page if you want to see plenty pics of his work.


----------



## hafiz32 (Nov 8, 2016)

ok thank you


----------

